

Show HN: Control your SlideShare presentations via your mobile - DonaldDerek
http://preso.ly
preso.ly is an enhanced presentation clicker. Currently it's only limited to controlling your SlideShare presentations, Google Drive and Dropbox are next. The project is still in beta, you can give it a try at preso.ly 
More features to be announced soon...
======
piotry
Looks nice. Love the flat design. However, I am wondering how much is it still
relevant to use QR codes nowadays. Also, what if the user does not have a QR
reader?

~~~
DonaldDerek
Thanks for your reply piotry, as we speak, I'm coding something that replaces
the QR code syncing process basically a 4 digits on the screen instead, we can
keep both, what do you think ?

~~~
piotry
Hmmm, I'm more in favor of a 4 digit syncing process!

~~~
DonaldDerek
definitely just like iTunes and Remote ;)

------
beshrkayali
Great work Donald! Looking forward for the next opportunity to use it :)

~~~
DonaldDerek
Thanks Beshr!

